# bram, biar awet muda kite



## AnabelSanz

¡Hola! me han escrito esta frase en un foro y no sé ni lo que significa ni el idioma al que pertenece.

*bram, biar awet muda kite*

¿Alguien podría ayudarme a identificar su significado? temo que sea algo negativo, un insulto o algo así y antes de nada quiero cerciorarme..

Muchas gracias


----------



## Havfruen

Google translate (detect language):

*Malay to Spanish translation*
fichas, que la cometa más jóvenes

*Malay to English translation*
chips, let the younger kite

???


----------



## AnabelSanz

A mí también me salen cosas así cuando uso traductores... :S .. no doy con la tecla..

Muchas gracias por intentarlo


----------



## mignons

It's Indonesian..

*bram, biar awet muda kite*

_bram_ can be someone's name.
_kite_ is a local dialect for _kita_ (we).

the whole sentence can be translated as *"bram*, so that we can stay young"*. 
the sentence will make sense if you provide the previous sentence, which is likely asking bram* to do something that will make them stay young.


----------



## AnabelSanz

Thank you so much Mignons!!! I have a beauty and selfcare blog, now the sentence make sense...


----------

